# Tank #4....4th times a charm right?



## Flexin5

guess i'll start a thread to document my build. my current tank is doing great and all but i miss the 5ft length of my second tank. the reason i changed that second 5ft tank was because it wasn't eurobraced and got messy easily, and it was high, getting on a stool and up to your armpit in water just to turn over a frag on the bottom got tired fast.

this will be my final tank that i'll be going all out on, exactly how i want it.

tank: 60"long x 24" wide x 18" high, eurobraced, being made by miricles, external bean animal overflow, drilled for return.

lighting: ATI 8 bulb with 2 reef brites.

getting started...(home depo trip actually fit in the car! lol)



didn't have home depo make the final cuts, i wanted to take my time and make things as accurate as possible.



making sure everything is nice and square



done.



one thing i never had on any of my tanks was a proper stand skin. i also didn't want to break the bank on a custom one so after a lot of planning i came up with this. i still need to trim and permanently hang the pannels but that should be done in the next few days.



figured i might as well hang the ATI 8 bulb too. i'm using my tank now to grow out the sps as much as possible so i can transfer everything over.



i'll update as i go


----------



## Marz

Following for sure!!! A little envious if I am being honest


----------



## Bullet

Fourth time is just the beginning Bud ! 
Great that you put yourself / your build out there ! Much respect ! 
Good for you and best wishes for continued success !
We're all rooting for you !


----------



## planter

Looks good nice work. What did you use for the skin? It looks really nice.


----------



## tom g

*New tank*

Following along Jay man ... can't wait to see more 
Can't wait to see who scores your old tank.lol.greg would be proud.


----------



## Marz

tom g said:


> Can't wait to see who scores your old tank.lol.greg would be proud.


+1 too true.


----------



## tom g

*Gregs tank*

Yuppers .. it was always fun to sit back and see who got gregs tank and to see where they took his tank.since his tanks were always immaculate but run only a short time .Jay your tank looked fantastic...


----------



## fury165

Looking good J! I can't wait to see your progress on this one 🍻


----------



## Flexin5

thanks fellas!

it's funny how much you learn from the fellow members here.

learned so much from greg and his old tank (my current tank)
learned alot from my second tank, alex's old tank. 
the stand skin is actually ikea kitchen cabinet doors - idea from march
the skin is being held on and will be removable due to these:










^idea from dan at canada corals.


----------



## planter

Flexin5 said:


> thanks fellas!
> 
> it's funny how much you learn from the fellow members here.
> 
> learned so much from greg and his old tank (my current tank)
> learned alot from my second tank, alex's old tank.
> the stand skin is actually ikea kitchen cabinet doors - idea from march
> the skin is being held on and will be removable due to these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^idea from dan at canada corals.


Genious. What a great idea


----------



## Marz

And it has a really clean look. I love this forum - another idea to steal...err...use.


----------



## Flexin5

^thats for sure! What good are forums if you don't learn off eachothers ideas?

I got the stand skin cut down to size, it's coming together better than I thought it would, just happy things Arnt gappy and pretty damn square.


----------



## bluface

*skin*

That looks real sharp. I guess you had to cut the doors to size to fit your stand?


----------



## darthvictor

Following  I am upgrading my tank as well


----------



## Flexin5

^NICE! you have one of my favourite nano tanks so i can't wait to see what you do with the new one.

@ blueface, yes i had to cut the doors down because they only sell them by 10" sizes and mine was in the middle.

shoutout to March @ fragbox for hooking up 8 all new ATI bulbs and this new nifty toy:



i also grabbed an extra apex power bar for it.


----------



## Marz

Glad you have an apex! The skinning looks great btw. Maybe when I actually get around to my build you can give me some pointers.


----------



## altcharacter

Why you never call me anymore 

I wanna have fun putting a tank together, so call me and I'll bring beer and doubles


----------



## Flexin5

^you're always welcome, but even more invited if you're bringing doubles! haha i have the light for you too.

just finished hanging the skin doors with the mounting hardware...and locked my kid in there lol



not quite finished with it yet, i'll post up my progress soon. I started my own mobile car detailing company ontop of my regular work that's been keeping me very busy lately, so i'm working on this thing every spare moment i have, which isn't often.


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> Why you never call me anymore
> 
> I wanna have fun putting a tank together, so call me and I'll bring beer and doubles


What you know about doubles Willis? &#128540;


----------



## Flexin5

^i know slight pepper doesn't mean slight pepper LOL

One thing that always made me blow a gasket was wire management. It sucked on both of my last tanks. I had a bunch of left over cuts from the stand skin so I decided to do something about it. You can see what I'm attempting to do:


----------



## joffems

The stand looks great. Following along to see your work in action.


----------



## Flexin5

Thanks! Things coming along, got the apex wired up as much as I could now, also picked up another mp40 (this one is a quiet drive) which was a pain to tie into the wiring since you can't disconnect the wire going from the controller to the dry side. Still managed to fit it all in but I had to take everything apart lol.







Oh I also added some cabinet handles to make removing and replacing the doors easy.


----------



## Flexin5

a little bit of sump action. i went with the eshopps RS-200 based on it's quietness reviews, i've never had anything acrylic so this looks and seems like it's very well made, all I need now is more rectangle filter socks. also picked up and wired in both new MP40 quiet drives (unfortunally i have to run the wires for them outisde because they are a tad too short), apex temp sensor and return pump. plenty of room under the sump for the 5 gal top off jug, and there will be lots of room for my doser and dosing containers.


----------



## kamal

very slick,


----------



## Marz

As usual your updates look wonderful. Nice amount of room left over with the sump added.


----------



## altcharacter

You have come a long way since the 10g


----------



## Rookie2013

Very neat..Great workmanship...its amazing what the rewards turn out to be when you put in so much details in your work...and you have a car detailing business I can see where the DETAILING is coming from but good job man...


----------



## explor3r

Looking good buddy Im going to have to hire u to finish my stand...


----------



## sweet ride

well done man!


----------



## Flexin5

thanks guys....


still waiting for the tank.....still.


----------



## Flexin5

went to check things out, tank is looking nice. this was right before they started to install the top euro brace, the bottom one is already installed. oh and they are removing all of the trim too, I really don't like the look of trim on a tank personally.

sorry just ipotato pics until my brother fixes my laptop.


----------



## Flexin5

here's some better pics now that my laptop is working again.

took a drive out to miracles

IMG_7934 by tehfuzzman, on Flickr

and found the tank awaiting the top eurobrace

IMG_7937 by tehfuzzman, on Flickr

IMG_7938 by tehfuzzman, on Flickr

I really liked how they notched out the over flow glass round and added the bottom eurobrace.

IMG_7940 by tehfuzzman, on Flickr

and just for fun here's my cousin's new turtle and a fts of the current tank. all of these colonies of sps will be transferred to the new tank, and then the tank will be posted for sale.

IMG_7942 by tehfuzzman, on Flickr

IMG_7974 by tehfuzzman, on Flickr

IMG_7975 by tehfuzzman, on Flickr


----------



## Flexin5

got the apex setup working wirelessly yesterday.


----------



## fesso clown

That tank is beautiful! 

Following along!


----------



## Flexin5

^thanks buddy!

the tank is finally in the house!

IMG_8009 by tehfuzzman, on Flickr

IMG_8010 by tehfuzzman, on Flickr

IMG_8011 by tehfuzzman, on Flickr


----------



## picoreef

Nice heavey tank. Lol. Cant wait to see this build come together.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5

thanks! it's coming together pretty decently but still a lot of work ahead.

I threw up the AI hydras, these will be used to cycle the tank and get it going but eventually the ATI power module with reef brites will be ontop.

IMG_8091 by tehfuzzman, on Flickr


----------



## sweet ride

looking good man!


----------



## duckhams

Wow the tank looks awesome! Can't wait to see it develop! I think we 'euro-bracer's' need to invent a type of silicon-safe mag-cleaner just keep the euro-bracing clean of salt spray and drip marks, it looks so sharp when its clean.


----------



## Flexin5

^thanks! I was thinking about getting the tiny mag float to see if that would work. for now I wipe down the inside when I do a water change and the water level is lower.

ordered some plumbing, waiting for it to come so in the mean time some shots from my current tank:

a wild piece that I really like, it has a very nice mint green base with red polyps, had a hard time capturing the mint green base tho.




























the endless battle lol Jason fox cooler's champagne vs ORA red planet


----------



## Flexin5

Not much progress, just got back from New York but ready to get things going. Just waiting on a package with some last fittings to show up and then I can finish the plumbing.

Since this is my first time setting up a bean animal drain, can any experts here tell me if I did this right? Thanks in advance


----------



## duckhams

Nice plumbing job! The BA looks good to me, just make sure your main drain line is a good 1/4" up from the glass, and that that the secondary line is at least 1/2" above the main lines inlet. This will help force the main line to siphon sooner minimizing startup/gurgle noise and time. (and make sure that JG fitting is sealed well and air tight).


----------



## Flexin5

duckhams said:


> Nice plumbing job! The BA looks good to me, just make sure your main drain line is a good 1/4" up from the glass, and that that the secondary line is at least 1/2" above the main lines inlet. This will help force the main line to siphon sooner minimizing startup/gurgle noise and time. (and make sure that JG fitting is sealed well and air tight).


thanks! I didn't glue anything In place yet, I didn't realise that the secondary line has to be above the main line so i'll raise that. I drilled the hole for the JG fitting a bit too big so I have to put some tape on it and silicone it nice and closed on the inside of the cap. rest of the plumbing parts should be here tomorrow so I can get started on the rest of the drains and return too. thanks for the advice!


----------



## Mikeylikes

What Duckham said.

I think your 3rd line (emergency) is too low and should be much higher than secondary.

Check out my build pic for how I did mine for a better idea of what I mean.


Looking awesome bud!


----------



## Flexin5

Mikeylikes said:


> What Duckham said.
> 
> I think your 3rd line (emergency) is too low and should be much higher than secondary.
> 
> Check out my build pic for how I did mine for a better idea of what I mean.
> 
> Looking awesome bud!


I agree. a friend recommended that I stick a length of pvc in it to bring the height up closer to the overflow teeth, that way I don't have a noisy waterfall into the overflow box, but I will check out your thread to see how you did it too. thanks very much!


----------



## duckhams

Flexin5 said:


> I agree. a friend recommended that I stick a length of pvc in it to bring the height up closer to the overflow teeth, that way I don't have a noisy waterfall into the overflow box, but I will check out your thread to see how you did it too. thanks very much!


Agreed. The emergency drain (3rd line) needs to be higher. I have mine approx 3/4" from the top of the overflow. Ultimately, unless there is a serious blockage in the other 2 lines, it will never be used.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Yes ... Mine is about 3/4 inch below top of overflow as well


----------



## Flexin5

i think I'm going to take out the middle emergency drain and just stick a length of pvc in there similar to what mikeylikes did, it's already pretty cramped in there and there really isn't a need for a T and elbow, cap and all of that. i'll leave the end two the same. 

also, is there a need to glue everything together since it's submerged?


----------



## duckhams

I have the same piece of pipe for my emergency line. The other 2 lines will handle over 2,000 GPH each at full siphon, so there so no worry there. 

Yes, I would, you don't want any air to be drawn in at any point or the siphon will be broken and you want to control where the water flows, having any unsealed gaps could lead to unexpected and unforeseen issues. (a bit pessimistic I know).


----------



## Flexin5

ah I see. what side pvc did you use for yours? I went with 1" drains and a 3/4 return.


----------



## Flexin5

I think I got it now


----------



## fesso clown

That might still be hard to tune for lack of distance between the main syphon and emergency.... 

Looking great though!


----------



## duckhams

Flexin5 said:


> ah I see. what side pvc did you use for yours? I went with 1" drains and a 3/4 return.


Use Bean's calculator, it's amazing. http://www.beananimal.com/articles/hydraulics-for-the-aquarist.aspx
At 4ft head height, a 1" PVC pipe at full siphon will handle 2,515 GPH. *make sure to click on the SUBMERGED DISCHARGE tab*
I used 1" pipe on my 48x20x20 and had to partially close the ball valve on the main line (go with a gate valve, not a ball valve if you can, much easier to dial in).


----------



## Mikeylikes

Wish I found that when I did mine.

Use a gate valve! You won't regret it


----------



## Flexin5

fesso clown said:


> That might still be hard to tune for lack of distance between the main syphon and emergency....
> 
> Looking great though!


oh i can spin one around facing the other side there's enough room for that, i just thought it looked better this way lol



duckhams said:


> Use Bean's calculator, it's amazing. http://www.beananimal.com/articles/hydraulics-for-the-aquarist.aspx
> At 4ft head height, a 1" PVC pipe at full siphon will handle 2,515 GPH. *make sure to click on the SUBMERGED DISCHARGE tab*
> I used 1" pipe on my 48x20x20 and had to partially close the ball valve on the main line (go with a gate valve, not a ball valve if you can, much easier to dial in).


oh sweet, that's plenty of turnaround that i'll be pushing. figuring out how to tune this thing will be interesting; i'm assuming that i just keep the valves open and then close them slightly until they are silent?



Mikeylikes said:


> Wish I found that when I did mine.
> 
> Use a gate valve! You won't regret it


that's what i hear so i made sure to order two gate valves 

thanks for the help fellas! anything else you can tell me on how to setup this drain i'm all ears, also, where should the line from the JG fitting rest? right above the water line?


----------



## duckhams

That looks great, almost identical to mine. Tuning shouldn't be a problem. Leave it all open and then slowly close the valve on the main line until you get a good water height you're happy with in the overflow box. And make sure you connect the JG tube on the secondary line just around the height of the piece of red pipe showing on that line. It will engage the secondary lines siphon when the water rises and starts to flow through the JG line, starting another siphon and preventing an overflow, but the JG tubing must submerged for that to happen. 
It should start to gurgle and settle into silence within 20 seconds.
Main drain line should be no more than 1" under the waters surface in the sump, but it has to be submerged.


----------



## Flexin5

duckhams said:


> That looks great, almost identical to mine. Tuning shouldn't be a problem. Leave it all open and then slowly close the valve on the main line until you get a good water height you're happy with in the overflow box. And make sure you connect the JG tube on the secondary line just around the height of the piece of red pipe showing on that line. It will engage the secondary lines siphon when the water rises and starts to flow through the JG line, starting another siphon and preventing an overflow, but the JG tubing must submerged for that to happen.
> It should start to gurgle and settle into silence within 20 seconds.
> Main drain line should be no more than 1" under the waters surface in the sump, but it has to be submerged.


ok gotcha, i guess i can zip tie that JG tube to just under the top of the red pipe, that way the full siphon can activate before it reaches the emergency drain. i think i'll have to cut the pipe in the sump because on the eshopps sump there is a tube from the bulkhead to almost the bottom of the sump, that will be well below 1" from the waterline.


----------



## duckhams

Flexin5 said:


> ok gotcha, i guess i can zip tie that JG tube to just under the top of the red pipe, that way the full siphon can activate before it reaches the emergency drain. i think i'll have to cut the pipe in the sump because on the eshopps sump there is a tube from the bulkhead to almost the bottom of the sump, that will be well below 1" from the waterline.


Zip ties work great. Yes, definitely cut it, 1" under the water level is perfect. If you need more PVC pipe or make a mistake, PM me, I have loads.


----------



## Flexin5

will do, thanks again! i'll probably be asking questions when i go to tune it. package with the rest of the plumbing fittings should have been here today


----------



## Flexin5

well if Canada post didn't send my package to coburg I would be filling up the tank right now, but got some sand in and picked up some rock from reef raft.

IMG_8350

IMG_8353


----------



## Flexin5

after chasing around plumbing parts for the last two weeks I finally had everything to get this thing plumbed. I think i'm high off of pvc glue lol

IMG_8357

IMG_8358

I think i'm going to start to fill it tomorrow.


----------



## duckhams

Wow! Looks sharp, nice work! Can't wait to see it running!


----------



## Flexin5

^thanks!

I was going to update as I go along but I got my party on a little too hard this long weekend because it was also my birthday weekend lol.

anyways, managed to fill the tank, and for the first time ever I had 0 leaks in the plumbing haha, not a drop! so I was pretty happy with that. took about 5 mins to tune the drains and holy hell is a bean animal overflow SUPER quiet. this is exactly how I wanted the tank to be noise wise. mix that with the quiet drives and the quietness of the sump and sometimes I think that the system isn't even running. I think i'll hear (or not for that matter) it more when I shut down the old tank.

anyways, added sand, scaped up the rock which I have to get a bit more, caught the clowns and added two torch corals. going to leave it for a week then move over one tang at a time, then the following week same process.

here's some pics:

everything online

IMG_8361

IMG_8362

IMG_8363

it started like this lol

IMG_8367


----------



## bluface

*tank*

wow! Looks really nice! Can't wait to see it completely filled.
What will you do with your lights?


----------



## Flexin5

thanks! no real plan with the lights, once i get things moved over the AI lights will probably go back in the box and in the closet and the T5's and reefbrites will go on this tank.


----------



## bluface

*lights*

Let me know if you want to sell. Thanks


----------



## Flexin5

^will do.

i was trying to catch 1 fish at a time but i got frustrated trying to dodge a tank of sps with two nets lol so i transfered everything over. gave the skimmer a full break down and clean, put all the fish in the new tank aswell as the colonies i've been growing out. things are happy in the new tank, polyps are all out and fish are doing great too so far.


----------



## Flexin5

well here's a little update, old tank is running but pretty much taken apart. got everything transferred to the new tank, still working the rock work to my taste but it will get there soon. I also moved over all of the equipment except the doser and the T5's but that can wait until next week when I get back from Disney. all of the coral seem to be doing well, some browning out but that was expected with the tank and the light change and I made a butt ton of frags that will be for sale when I get back.

IMG_8430

IMG_8432

IMG_8436


----------



## duckhams

It's looking really good! Very minimalist.


----------



## explor3r

Looking sweet bud I agree with Elliot love the minimalist look it gives more room for corals to grow and fish to swim..


----------



## bluface

Beautiful! Congrats on the new tank!


----------



## Orangutran

Love the new tank!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5

thanks guys but unfortunaly one step forward, two steps back. 

I came back from vacation and for some reason almost all my sps bleached. nothing but a approx 3 degree swing according to the apex, so either that or i'm chalking it up to just being too new of a tank. i didn't mind tho, because some of the colonies were just too big and didn't look right, i'd rather grow out from frags to fit the tank. 

then today, i walked downstairs to water on the floor, and my 8 bulb ATI light fully submerged in the tank. it looks like the adjustment screw let go and that made one side fall, then the celing anchor on the other side pulled out due to it falling, so i'll toss back up the AI lights, and i've gotten in contact with ATI and luckly i can re-build the unit for short money, so i'll take this "oppritunity" to fully rebuild it back to new and by that time hopefully the tank will be ready for some sps; well that's the game plan anyway.


----------



## Orangutran

Bummer! hopefully no fish fried when the light fell in!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*Sucks*

That so sucks dude...I think that's every refers
Worse nitemare


----------



## duckhams

Sorry to hear that, I know the feeling. It could have been from lower nutrients in the new saltwater, even if your alk stayed the same, the lower nutrient levels could have caused your SPS to be susceptible to the alk level. It's happened to me too. Don't worry, we'll help you get back in the game with some frag deals!


----------



## Flexin5

what can you do? $hi# happens lol. no fish died, but pretty much the rest of the coral did.

but all replacement parts are on their way from ATI, pretty much every part lol. the tank has stabilized, fish are nice and healthy, params are good just getting them right into the proper sps range so aiming to have the water just right in time for the light to be rebuilt then i'll start re-buying some sps slowly.

only things aside from fish that survived were my three bubble tips and anemone crab and some green star polyps. just some quick pics while I was setting up the doser.


----------



## deeznutz

Looking good. Sorry to hear. I'll donate some corals 

-dan


----------



## sizzle

Looks elegant!

The organization is beautiful.


----------



## Flexin5

See that's another reason I really like this hobby. Something happens to a members tank and people are there to lend a hand and offer frags. Some stand up people here!


----------



## bluface

Love the minimal look!
What do you use for filtration other than the LR you have in the tank?

I went thru the same "new tank syndrome" and almost lost most of the corals.
They are still in recovery mode after over three months.
I started to add MB7. This did help a lot.


----------



## deeznutz

Flexin5 said:


> See that's another reason I really like this hobby. Something happens to a members tank and people are there to lend a hand and offer frags. Some stand up people here!


You know it! I've had so many ups and downs. Not only is it frustrating but time consuming running around and finding frags and costly to go about it all over again.

Let me know when you're ready. I plan on making frags in a few weeks. Should be ready for december 

-dan


----------



## Flexin5

bluface said:


> Love the minimal look!
> What do you use for filtration other than the LR you have in the tank?
> 
> I went thru the same "new tank syndrome" and almost lost most of the corals.
> They are still in recovery mode after over three months.
> I started to add MB7. This did help a lot.


for filtration, the sump has two filter socks, then the bubble magnus curve 7, and a two little fishes 150 reactor filled with siproax. aside from that i have a big reactor with chaeto in it,and that's about it.



deeznutz said:


> You know it! I've had so many ups and downs. Not only is it frustrating but time consuming running around and finding frags and costly to go about it all over again.
> 
> Let me know when you're ready. I plan on making frags in a few weeks. Should be ready for december
> 
> -dan


oh i hear ya! just waiting on parts for the light and getting the cal and alk up a bit to ideal sps parameters but it should be good in a few weeks. once i get all of that going then i'll pick up the first round of frags and let them grow out and see how they do. fish are still doing great and i saw snail eggs on the glass the other morning so that's a good sign.

let me know if you're still on the look out for a pepermint shrimp!


----------



## joeby97

Flexin5 said:


> after chasing around plumbing parts for the last two weeks I finally had everything to get this thing plumbed. I think i'm high off of pvc glue lol
> 
> IMG_8357
> 
> IMG_8358
> 
> I think i'm going to start to fill it tomorrow.


a tip for future reference if you want, Everything else is so clean but the ocd in me sees the glue joints, you can use masking tape to tape just the edge of the joint, glue then remove tape. spotless joints everytime. Just love seeing clean tanks.


----------



## Flexin5

^good tip! I'll remember that for next time.

Well, here's a big update for me, ATI sent me all new ballasts, junction box, reflectors, bulb connectors and fans which are on their way. I re-did all wire ends to ensure they were all nice and clean for the best contact too but I'm not finished, I picked up two blue reefbrite led strips that I have to make brackets for and I'm going to try to run the wires through the fixture and down the ATI wiring sleeve for a cleaner look. Needless to say things are getting back on track.


----------



## nc208082

For the reefbrites I used these, they fit perfectly.









https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.2-inch--zinc-corner-brace-4pk.1000773651.html


----------



## Flexin5

^my reef brites are actually only 36" where the T5's are 48", so i have to make a bit of an extention on them but no big deal.


----------



## Orangutran

Great to see you back on track!!! What bulb combo are you using?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5

for bulbs i have all ati blue + and 1 coral +. the pic above i used just some old bulbs that i knew worked just to test the light, but turns out, even my old bulbs still work lol



now with the reefbrites, once some sps get bought and growing i'll play around with bulb color combos to see which ones give me the best color.


----------



## Flexin5

Let me start by saying that this light rebuild was a huge undertaking. Just when I thought that it was ready I turned it on to test it and a ever so slightly chafed exposed wire cause an arc and blew a new ballast. I found a replacement, re went through all of the wiring with a fine tooth comb, well here's a list of what I did,

-inspect and re do wiring
-All new ballasts 
-All new bulb connectors 
-All new reflectors 
-New junction box
-All new fans
-New hanging kit
-acrylic brackets for the reefbrites
-Reefbrites x 2
-Polished out acrylic shield so it's nice and clear, polished end caps, polished housing







Sure, I could have gone out and bought a new unit, but if I were to buy a new unit I might aswell get the led fixture which would have been $1200+ easy. All said and done I'm at less than half of that including the reef brites and alot of swearing and elbow grease. Now I'm just going to heat cycle and run the light for 6 hours 5 times while I'm supervising it for piece of mind (with a fire extinguisher next to me just incase lol). If it doesn't catch on fire after the heat cycles I'll be hanging this beast.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Nice job ...


----------



## Jaysan

Damn Fuzz, looks good!
Glad your back on track!


----------



## Flexin5

thanks guys,

got some time this long weekend to move forward. properly hung the light, drilled into the studs and the wire supported my weight so i know it's good to go lol. i also managed to move the tank myself to position it right under the light as it was a bit off from where the stud in the celing was. tucked away all the wires, and grabbed about 6 sps frags and a orange/purple torch.


----------



## Flexin5

just thought i'd update this. things have been good, kinda. tank caught a case of velvet and within about 4 days, before I could even identify it and carry out a treatment, all of my fish except one small 6 line wrasse died. it spread so fast, woke up, two fish dead. head to work, come back after, another two dead.

on the plus side, while the tank stays fishless for 2 months (as soon as I can get that wrasse out) the corals have been doing great, so I can continue to stock. it's the hardships that make it worth while right? now i'm gong to re-stock after the two months with smaller sized fish but more of them. anyways, here's some pics, some zoas, a few nems, lps and some sps frags. I have a bit of an algee outbreak because I had to turn off the skimmer for two days when I treated with prazipro, and there's no tangs anymore to groom it back.


----------



## picoreef

Gold torch looks nice. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## do_0b

that hammer


----------



## explor3r

Looking good I love the euphyllia


----------



## manmadecorals

very nice! Any updates?


----------



## Flexin5

i haven't updated this in a long time lol.

tank has been through ups and downs, some neglect, but is now back on track and just working on getting my water quality perfect, it's just almost there.

i got a new phone so just snapped some crappy pics, didn't clean the tank either.





































also re-did my waterchange setup. now it's just turn valves and waterchange. so much easier i should have done this from the start


----------



## Flexin5

shoutout to red for hooking up a nice purple carpet anem.


----------



## Flexin5

figured i'd update this, current state of the tank


----------



## kamal

Maturing nicely


----------



## mmatt

Fancy! I like that arch


----------



## conix67

Nice looking tank. Very roomy and room to grow. Wish I had all that room in my tank too!


----------



## Flexin5

thanks guys

one thing that's driving me insane is the damn drain tho. i'll have the overflow at a good level, but then the damn auto top off just fills it up and it ends up going down the emergency drain. can't seem to get it tuned right. i was thinking that maybe there's a pin hole or something letting air in (there's no signs of leaking) so i was thinking about replacing the hard line with that flexible pvc spa hose?










do you just put pvc glue on this and jam it into a pvc fitting?


----------



## Jaysan

Hey,
Why is your ato filling into the overflow? 

My ato fills into the sump which just raises the return section of the sump.


----------

